# 205/55/16 or 205/60/16 for snow tires? Big difference in $.



## muffinman (Feb 24, 2003)

On the Blizzack Rivo snow tire, there is close to $20 a tire difference on these tire sizes. My normal snow tire size is the 55, but is there really any difference to running the 60 for a snow tire? We are talking millimeters. 
Thanks


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

205/50 r16 is about 2.8% larger (in rolling circumference) than 205/55 r16. Our already slow speedometer will be reading slower.
That being said... extra sidewall is good for winter and it's much cheaper. I bought 205/60 r16 Winterforce Snow tires this year (and it's on the car right now).
The biggest concern the folks at Tirerack has is the possibility of rubbing. I have a stock suspension, and I don't have that problem myself.


----------



## muffinman (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_205/50 r16 is about 2.8% larger (in rolling circumference) than 205/55 r16. Our already slow speedometer will be reading slower.
That being said... extra sidewall is good for winter and it's much cheaper. I bought 205/60 r16 Winterforce Snow tires this year (and it's on the car right now).
The biggest concern the folks at Tirerack has is the possibility of rubbing. I have a stock suspension, and I don't have that problem myself.

Thats what i thought, I have a 2003 GTI VR6 with Koni Yellow and stock springs - On 1/2 stiff the vertical movement is minimal so I dont think there will be any rubbing.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

I had [email protected] bug me to voice his concerns. I should snap pics some time...


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (GT17V)*

We warn any time a fitment is outside a guaranteeable parameter. You can use my info as you contact on the next order- If I know its comming I'll handle it for you.
Alex


----------



## muffinman (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (Alex @ Tire Rack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alex @ Tire Rack* »_We warn any time a fitment is outside a guaranteeable parameter. You can use my info as you contact on the next order- If I know its comming I'll handle it for you.
Alex

Yes, but will it work? Will it rub - we are talking about an increase of 1 centimeter in circumference, does 1 centimeter make that much of a difference? Do you have any real world experience or examples as scientific evidence that it is either good or bad? Do you know of any costumers who have done this, or can you find a wiley tire rack veteran who seen this done? Just please ... I do not want to hear the company line.


_Modified by muffinman at 5:39 PM 10-18-2005_


----------



## cchen1 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (muffinman)*

Will it work? Most likely; as somebody posted above, they have the other size on their car. Is Tirerack going to say it's going to work? No. Why should they? The recommended size is just that - recommended, and will work without a doubt. It's not up to them to find out whether some non-approved size will fit on a possibly modified car, then have a customer be angry with them for selling a tire that could possibly cause problems down the road.


----------



## muffinman (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (cchen1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cchen1* »_Will it work? Most likely; as somebody posted above, they have the other size on their car. Is Tirerack going to say it's going to work? No. Why should they? .

Are you serious? First of all i did not single out The Mighty Tire Rack, they chimed in. I asked this question as an individual looking for a true simple answer in a world of thievery. It seemed like Tire Rack man chimed in to make sure he got his commission when I ordered, nothing more as no real advice either way was offered. If Tire Rack employees do not feel comfortable giving real world advice, then either don't offer any or sign on with a different alias so that you won't be liable for your knowledge.

_Quote, originally posted by *cchen1* »_ It's not up to them to find out whether some non-approved size will fit on a possibly modified car, then have a customer be angry with them for selling a tire that could possibly cause problems down the road.

Really, then what exactly is up to them, to tell me that Blizacks are good in snow and the stock size is 205/55/16. I can get all off that of the Website - Human contact should offer more. And by more I mean Instant massage or a post of this is why you should or shouldn't do it. That used to be known as customer service, but I guess you missed that by a few years -


_Modified by muffinman at 9:40 PM 10-18-2005_


----------



## cchen1 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (muffinman)*

Wow, sorry if you took offense to my post.







I didn't mean it as an attack; (time to work on tone of writing?







) - would you like to let out some more (age - hmmm, your only 5 yrs older)? Tirerack simply gave their company line - they don't recommend it (and probably any tire store), and since they sponsor this forum... This is what I expected them to say, and I stated that. I doubt they will advise you to go for the alternate - that is all. I am just looking at it from personal experience. Your business is about proper equipment, you keep that as mantra. Otherwise, as I stated before, if some recommended size does not fit and a customer complains that you sold the wrong tire (though they requested it), you as a business shoot yourself in the foot.
Back to the tire size, yes it is just millimeters. What does that mean? The 60-series tire will be bigger, so you'll be going 62mph while your speedo says 60mph (and the speed differential gets bigger the faster you go). Probably won't really affect anything, other than odometer and speedo. Shouldn't rub on any suspension components - what type of car?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (muffinman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *muffinman* »_
Instant massage or a post of this is why you should or shouldn't do it. That used to be known as customer service, but I guess you missed that by a few years -


Just because the TireRack sponsors this forum...it doesn't mean they have to answer every single question. I believe I have added my 2 cents since I AM USING 205/60r16 despite the TireRack concerns ([email protected] contacted me via email when my order was placed, then he called me)-- and addressed in this thread.

THe Tirerack has provided excellent service thus far for me.
If you want to ask specific questions, shoot Alex an email. How do I know this??? It says it in his signature.
A trick that Eric used to recommend was putting [email protected] in the Title Line to get his attention.... maybe you should have done the same


_Modified by GT17V at 10:21 PM 10-18-2005_


----------



## muffinman (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (GT17V)*

OK guys - no offense - but you are missing the point. I never meant to get the tire rack involved with this. They offer quick, courteous service and truly deliver on their promise.
But if they are going to chime in I expect real information, not factoids and hearsay about what the manufacturer recommends - because tell you the truth - VW seriously frowns on modification, or deviation from factory specs in general. If i were to ask the dealership i am sure they would be thrilled to install a new set of Michelin Crap-huggers for $1000 and tell me that they work just fine in snow.


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (muffinman)*

Some clarification : 
All unassigned internet orders are verified by a team of reps that make sure the fitment will work on the vehicle. If we feel a tires is within 3% speedometer accuracy - and we feel it wont cause a rub in any circumstance With an original equipment condition vehicle, it is considered good fit. This particular size was beyond the scope of your guaranteed fitment and part of ordering online is that we check to make sure the customer hasn't created a possible frustrating future scenario. No one likes to rub. Keep in mind that 205/60R16 is not 5mm taller, as the second number in the size is not a solid number, but a percentage of sidewall height. This makes the 205/60R16 over a half inch taller in diameter. 
Once an order is placed for a given size and its fitment is accepted by the customer future calls based on verifying the size - we will send the size in the future without contact required based on previous verification.

I sensed frustration when you used the term "bugged" regarding the rep who called. I was offering that If you and I discuss the size here or via email - and you use me as your contact - I release the order without the need to call you, just like when Eric was here, just reference 'Alex' as your previous contact. This also would have given me credit for your sale, and I could have tracked the appropriate credit to Vortex.
Alex


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Also... when you place your order, if you don't list the make and model of your car in the order (pull down menus)-- they cannot verify the fitment, thus they probably won't contact you.


----------



## muffinman (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

Thanks, that is what I was looking for. 
Now the stock tire size for my car is 225/45/17 if I were to run 205/60/16 that would be a 2.9% change in the speedometer reading. That seems to fall within your 3% rule. Am I correct?


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (muffinman)*

Yes, but we cold not promise it would not rubbing at full suspension travel. The 3% is only 1 factors.
Alex


----------

